# Clown Loach Issues



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a clown loach in my tank, only one, im getting more soon. A couple days ago i saw him lying on his side and it nearly gave me a heart attack. when i came closer he swam away. He did this a lot, its like he is playing dead! lol He used to be afraid of everything, now he just sits on the bottom, sometimes on his side or back. I dont knoow if hes eating either. Is he just sad, or is he sick? I am worried. Whats wrong!?!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

that is somewhat normal behavior for a clown loach. They like to be in groups of three or more. Be advised, they grow large, but it takes a long time. A group of around 5 could be kept in a 55 for quite some time.


----------



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

so theres nothing wrong with him, he just needs some buddies?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

probably so....but I'd wait till around Feb....that's when clown loaches are harvested and they are cheaper then.....just make sure you get the biggest ones you can as they are very tender when they are tiny. You may loose one or two


----------



## swim1259 (Nov 15, 2009)

ok thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks bob..i will have time to save some money...i will be buying 100 clowns to add to my current little herd.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow.im going to buy a buddy for mine too.Tragicly one died today 

i kinda knew he might of died.since the first time i brought him to his new tank he was all wierd really shy didnt eat.always hiding and scared.while the other one was oposite.but thanks for the info i might buy one in feb.


----------

